

When will Google Apps for Enterprise Drive pricing decrease? - VikingCoder

For 1 TB per user, Google Apps for Enterprise Drive pricing is $89 per month.<p>For 1 TB per user of personal Google Drive, it&#x27;s $9.99 per month.
======
VikingCoder
It's nearly 9 times more expensive to store a TB for an Enterprise user than a
non-Enterprise user. That seems like an indefensible difference.

